# Inattention seeking



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My sister phoned this evening - we usually chat by email, so phone calls are a rare treat. And Sophy makes the most of them... She waited until I was thoroughly involved in the conversation, then climbed up to explore the table by my chair, where there were a couple of uncrackable pistachios, and took them off to eat. Then she explored the waste paper basket, and found a few tissues and other interesting things to spread about. Then she climbed even further to get at the kindling basket, where I had chucked a handful or two empty shells. She tried to reach them, and of course tipped the whole thing over - it was the crash that alerted me to her shenanigans. And as soon as my eye was on her, she looked as if butter wouldn't melt in her mouth, and settled down on her bed!

Must go - she has gone off to investigate the kitchen...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

What a smart, mischievous girl. They just know when to take advantage of our inattention!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A pint sized counter surfer! She certainly is testament to the old adage "Where there's a will, there's a way"..... Naughty Sophy! LOL!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh oh, when Mum is busy Sophy makes her own entertainment.....


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She sounds like a perfect little charmer. I think I love her. I like naughty doggies.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is both a charmer and a minx - she flutters her ears and tail at people and they melt! She is also a thinker, and I would swear she makes plans ahead on what to do when I am on the phone. But when left alone, and told to "Stay and be good", there is rarely trouble, probably because they shoot up to the sofa in the bathroom so they can watch for me to come back!


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

I love the naughty ones too! But seriously, you have a sofa in your washroom? That's off the charts cool!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sofa, walnut dresser, bookcase and a chandelier - it is a BIG bathroom!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Can we see a picture of your bathroom? This sounds perfectly mah-ve-lous! What could be better than a sofa in the bathroom? Or maybe that's asking too much. I have a big bathroom too, but it doesn't sound to be as big. My goodness. It's the perfect hang-out. 

Sophy sounds like such a character. I think she is so imaginative and smart to be able to entertain herself like that. I like dogs with lots of personality like Sophy. Maybe her middle name should be "Trouble." haha. What a cutie.


----------

